# More training nights



## freedom fighter (25 Jul 2006)

Should there be more training nights during the week for cadets?
Your thoughts on this subject would be great.


----------



## Burrows (25 Jul 2006)

I love cadets and if there were more I'd certainly go to them, but officers and cadets have lives outside of the CCM.


----------



## freedom fighter (25 Jul 2006)

I guess I have to agree with you. Having cadets too many times a week could interfere with people's busy schedules.


----------



## yoman (25 Jul 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but I already commit at least 1 evening and one full day a week to cadets. Sometimes I'm there 2 full days and a evening. This year I missed around 8 hockey games (out of a season of around 30 games) and around 4 practices because I was at cadets. Sure I would love more cadets, but to which point do I want it completely taking over my schedule? Believe me if I could, I would be there when ever I have free time as long as it does not impede on my other activities (not a lot of them).


----------



## timma (13 Dec 2006)

I also think that it would impede peoples schedules.But I would go if they had one or two more training nights.


----------



## Klc (13 Dec 2006)

My unit at one point had *up to* 3 nights and 2 days of training a week at the *very peak* of the year.

Thursday - Parade night (Regular dress) [mandatory]
Wednesday - Band/Shooting team practice (Shooting team - Combats, Band - Civvies)
Tuesday - Drill team/NSCE

Saturday - Supplimental Training (Drill, PT, Shooting/Band, Drill. In that order.; Civvies/Combats [Sr NCOs + Shooting team]) [mandatory]
Sunday - NSCE / NCO Development (Civvies) [NSCE/Sr. NCO's]

So we were quite busy sometimes. This would only last a month or so, usuially we had 2 weeknights plus saturday. And only about 1/2 to 2/3 of the unit was there for one of the weeknights. BTW, we had 2 shooting teams, a full Pipes and Drums program, and our own smallbore ranges. (By the time I was out, only pellet rifles of course.  )

We had it good...  ;D


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Dec 2006)

some cadet corps have numerouse different training nights for different parts of the corps such as the band, drill team, shooting team etc.  One corps (I cant remember which) that my friend used to belong to, used to have training nights for different sports teams on different days.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Dec 2006)

more night? 

There is the mandatory traning 1night per week, often, music or shooting occurs on a other night, one night is often schedule for officer meeting.

And you want more?


----------



## Bandmaster (15 Dec 2006)

As a few others have stated, most Cadet Corps have their mandatory training night each week plus one or two set aside for optional activities.  FTX and citizenship activities are on top of that!  Maybe instead of adding more nights we should think about how to make the training nights we already have more efficient and effective.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Dec 2006)

Band master is right!


thaht would be a better suggestion!


----------



## SgtBattrick (26 Dec 2006)

i like the idea of more nights but personally i dont think it should happen, as others have stated their are many other days that squadrons have activities, adding another day might drive more people off, someone could be looking at a squadron and say "man  thats to many days a week to give up." people have lives outside of cadets, and while i am not one of them ;D i do still consider them. Many of my cadets play rugby, heck half my squadron plays rugby, and if we were to impliment another day ontop of what we have we could lose half our squadron. Really thats the only problem with it, and really how may regular cadets who join on for a little fun want to give up other things that bring them pleasure for cadets.


----------



## Lerch (27 Dec 2006)

freedom fighter said:
			
		

> Should there be more training nights during the week for cadets?
> Your thoughts on this subject would be great.


So are you talking about regular classes or optional training?
Personally, during the week my corp has enough nights, and that's three. One night of parade/regular classes, one night of Guard/Band practice, and one night where we can come and work on...anything.
Then there's the weekend, and unless there's a training exercise scheduled we have Range.

Which all reminds me, I gotta put together a weekend for my Guard to do some training...


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (17 Jan 2007)

if there is a extra training night i would definately go.


----------



## timma (28 Jan 2007)

As Bandmaster stated , having higher quality training nights would be better.Our squadron has an optional period every night where we work on whatever needs improvement.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (8 Feb 2007)

From the staff point of view I can tell you that it can be tough to add extra nights and training days to the schedule.  There is already a lot of training planned for each unit.  Extra nights are good as long as you can involve as many cadets as possible.  Staff needs to be onside and help out.  Without a common goal, the group will go nowhere no matter how many nights you have.

Cheers!!!   

the army guy  :warstory:


----------



## Rasha (8 Feb 2007)

Cdt/Cpl.Hewitt said:
			
		

> As Bandmaster stated , having higher quality training nights would be better.Our squadron has an optional period every night where we work on whatever needs improvement.



I'm an officer with sea cadets and I recently worked with an air cadet squadron, I really don't know how you manage to fit an optional period into every night.  The training schedule is packed as it is.  Your squadron must be missing some important performance checks.


----------



## timma (19 Feb 2007)

We have always had an optional period for the 3 years I have been in cadets.Our squadron has no trouble with it.
But we only parade 25 people on an average parade night.Things vary from squadron to squadron though.


----------



## reccecrewman (9 Mar 2007)

Geez, I can remember my Corps had the following teams we would send to annual Regional competitions;

Drill With Arms
Drill Without Arms
Class B Band (Drum & Bugle)
Rifle Team - .22 cal.
Rifle Team - Air Rifle
Sports
Sailing
First Aid
Sheerlegs
Seamanship

Now, this is quite a few teams, and each team had (usually) one officer and one CI.  Each team had practice one night a week + the regular training night & Corps activities. ie; Training ex's, week-ends on board etc. etc.  I think we had about 6 or 7 uniformed CIC Officer's and another 4 or 5 CI's.  All these activities required them to devote significant chunks of their time to the cadet programme and their tireless efforts are appreciated......... I'm sure another mandatory training night is not something they need in their schedule.


----------



## CdtBosn (11 Mar 2007)

I completely agree with reccecrewman. Many of the officers put in a lot of extra time that us cadets never see I can remember one night when I drove by my Cadet Corps to go get dinner and our XO was already there over an hour before any of the other officers were expected to be there. I also remember how when I was working while going to school it was hard to make the mandatory training times and the weekends finish homework, and then have a part time job while on sports teams. My corps has already been discussed by Lerch and I think that this was one of the best ways for the extras to be worked in Thursday night meant that anyone who wished to come down and help out in anyway from cleaning, practicing drill, or just getting ready for a test which was coming up. Then the Drill and Band were separate night allowing anyone who wished to be a member or one of the two to come out and train with others. 
Looking back on it I can remember the times I wished we could have more Cadet nights but now I can see they were well planned, and well executed allowing the corps to make the most of th time which was available which is the best of both worlds in my mind.

Cheers,

Shay


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

I would love more training nights! I'm hoping that my squadron (807) will have more. Thats just my thoughts though and don't think that a lot of people from my squadron will agree.


----------



## wannabe SF member (28 Dec 2007)

More training nights? No.
Longer ones? Yes.

Provided of course that they are on the weekend.


----------



## Burrows (30 Dec 2007)

I'm quite fond of my weekends.


----------



## yoman (2 Jan 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'm quite fond of my weekends.


I've given half of mine up to cadets every week...


----------



## Moggie (2 Jan 2008)

Background Info on CFAO 49-6 :  (Emphasis is mine)


> In order to respect the provisions of Section 46 of the NDA that requires cadet activities be under the authority and command of the CF, *there is a requirement to have a minimum of one paid cadet instructor present and responsible for each cadet activity.*
> 
> The challenge in implementing this policy is to do so within the current employment guidelines. Currently, Corps/Squadrons are funded for 30 sessions (1/2 day's pay) plus a further 8 days for weekend activities as well as the two days currently allocated for Special Directed Activities (SDA). *This allows for a total of 25 paid days for each established position.* In addition to this, the Corps/Squadron Commanding Officer is allowed an additional 10 days to complete the extra administrative duties associated with that position



Bandmaster is right, the best thing to do is optimize the time we do have.  Not only do many cadets have other commitments, such as sports, volunteering and part time jobs, but in some squadrons, it can actually be impossible to get the supervision needed to have even more training.  Basically, you need a minimum of one paid staff responsible for the event/activity, but CIC officers only have a limited number of days for which they are paid.  You run out of paid days, and you run out of time to run activities.

The real issue here is finding ways to optimize the time we DO have.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (9 Jan 2008)

As a former cadet myself, I remember that for alot of our 'extra' training events (i.e. Drill Team, First Aid, Marksmanship, etc.) the CIC and CI staff volunteered their time, as they didn't have the budget to provide for the events over and above the minimum that was provided for in the budget.

Now with CFAO 49-6 taking effect, cadet units are going to feel alot of strain to maintain the level of extra training events.  I imagine that most will end up juggling their CIC budgets so that on a regular parade night, possibly only one of the unit's officers is on paid status, with the rest being non-paid/volunteer status.  Then for the other training events a similar situation will follow.

Also, it may make sense for multiple cadet units (regardless of their respective branch) within close proximity to one another, to pool their CIC resources for collective training events so as to maximize the economy of requiring one paid position supervising the event.  This could be done for events that's training is relatively universal to the 3 cadet branches, i.e. first aid, marksmanship, biathlon, Duke of Edinburgh Award, etc.  That way, the unit's training tempo can continue unhindered by budgetary restrictions caused by CFAO 49-6 which otherwise may have precluded conducting such events.


----------

